# My OCR2



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

My slightly modded OCR2. Got a new camera so got to post photos


----------



## levels1069 (Jun 9, 2006)

really dig the wheels...

what seat is that? what tires are those? hell just give us a mod list haha


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

Tell us more about your wheels. What did you have originally? How much difference do the new wheels make in terms of performance and speed? 
TIA

PS looks very nice


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

Wheels look like Ksyrium SSC SL's and the seat looks like a Selle Italia SLR.

Nice looking ride - I like the color too - blue bikes look nice!


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

*Aspirations!*

Now this gives my OCR3 something to work toward!!!!!!!

Although, lately I seem to have Carbon-Fiber-Itis...


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

We all have carbon fiber (or titanium) itis. That is why I asked how much the wheels helped since everyone says that is "key". (I have aluminum as well-trek1500)


----------



## SeanH (Apr 28, 2006)

Equipment lust seems to be the bane of whatever pursuit I am actively pursuing at the moment! Keep stopping by LBS to drool on latest carbon toys...


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

how much are your wheels? and are those holders carbon fiber? 

man, if you bought them just for this bike, you are overdoing it for an ocr 2.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

manhattanproj said:


> how much are your wheels? and are those holders carbon fiber?
> 
> man, if you bought them just for this bike, you are overdoing it for an ocr 2.



Dude!?!? Are you a jackass or what? What kind of comment was that?

Nice bike, man. Wish I had those wheels and cages on MY Giant.


----------



## phazer (Oct 5, 2005)

aliensporebomb said:


> Wheels look like Ksyrium SSC SL's and the seat looks like a Selle Italia SLR.
> 
> Nice looking ride - I like the color too - blue bikes look nice!


Yup that's it, love the Ksyrium wheels, no flex at all compared to my old wheels (Xero XSR4) and I got the Ksyriums 2nd at a bargain price! Love the SLR, saddle, find it super comfy, some people hate it thought. Only other modifications are the two carbon bottle cages that's made locally here by a guy and a carbon Pazzas stem to replace the stupid adjustable stem that came with the bike.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Wow...*

Dude!?!? Are you a jackass or what? What kind of comment was that?



NOW THATS FUNNY!!! 
Nice Bike, Nice garage door and driveway too!


----------



## Giant1 (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice pictures, like the bike AND the wheels. What kind of pedals are those? I'm thinking of upgrading the the Shimano 520's ???? that came on my OCR C2 and looking for suggestions.


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Mavic Ksyriums*



Giant1 said:


> Nice pictures, like the bike AND the wheels. What kind of pedals are those? I'm thinking of upgrading the the Shimano 520's ???? that came on my OCR C2 and looking for suggestions.



I took off the Shimano wheelset that came on my TCR2 immediately due to reading bad reports about them, I sold them on eBay and applied the $ toward my SL's which I paid $650.00 for on eBay. So I think they cost $500.00 out of pocket. I have ridden them for 3000 miles and love them. They are not "THE " lightest wheelset but I wanted something fairly light yet durable and something that looked good. So far so good!


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

pdainsworth said:


> Dude!?!? Are you a jackass or what? What kind of comment was that?


not a jackass or a what. it's just a logical and sensible comment. *by no means am i downing on the bike.* i think it looks nice and all. 

but why would you spend more money on a wheelset and bottle cages than the bike itself? why don't you use that money to buy a better bike in the first place? even though the op got a deal on the wheels, he could have used that money to buy a much better bike. 

do you realize how many ppl are talking about the wheels, and not the bike itself? if you read the later post, ppl are talking about putting those wheels on a tcr 2 or a ocr composite. 

i'm just telling the op like it is. if you have the money to spend, spend it on something that is better. and i think you and all the others who are praising his bike true jackass because you aren't letting him know the truth.* it's just not money well spent. *


----------

